

ASK HN: What do you think about Whizbase (programming languauge)?  - hajrice
http://www.whizbase.com/eng/default.wbsp

======
agscala
There really isn't a whole lot of information on the website about the
language itself, though the couple examples I see look like PHP. The
description makes it sound like a web framework, and it has some extra
database select methods to help out.

Why would you pay $100 to use software which hardly sells itself and probably
can be done better with existing tools like Rails, Django, (and maybe
CakePHP)?

